# Is she ready for just one meal a day...already?



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

We switched Mandy over from Iams to Blue Buffalo 2-3 months ago. It says for her age/weight she should be having 2.5-3.5 cups per day. In the morning I was giving her a 1 1/4 cups. We tried 1 1/2 and she left almost a half of a cup. For a while 1 1/4 seemed like the magic number. Before we feed her in the morning she sniffs around and eats up any and all crumbs on the floor...You would think she was starved. When her food is put in front of her we have to tell her to eat several times (she is fed in crate) We do have the 15 minute rule and for the last few weeks I just left in food in crate for close to an hour! And she finally most of the time would finish. But, I am reinstating that 15 minute rule. She seems totally uninterested in food. This morning I lessened it down to 1 cup. (She as well gets yogurt in food) And she just layed down and didn't want to eat until we commanded her to. Should she be cut down to one meal...already? She just turned five months old on the 6th. 

At night....she eats up every morsel of food in her bowl....And she has been eating the 1 1/4 at night. She just doesn't seem interested in the morning.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would still feed twice a day.
At 5 months she should not be eating only once. She is still a growing pup. 
Sometimes you have to tweek the portions, as you have been doing. The bag instructions are only a guideline. When they go thru growth spurts, they eat more. If she isn't as active she may require less.
Still offer the am feeding.
Did you recently open another bag of food? It may have a different smell/taste to her and she isn't into it.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

My dogs always went through phases around that age with eating. I would still do 2 meals, do the 15 minutes, and eventually she'll even out again. (I never cut to one meal a day, it's generally agreed that big dogs should eat in 2 smaller meals rather than 1 large meal)

I always attributed it to changes in their growth pattern. You know when they're shooting up they eat well and they eat alot...and then when they hit a lull they don't need as many calories...and then they do again...As long as she looks and acts healthy I wouldn't be particularly concerned.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

My pup was a really picky eater (refusing to eat, only eating a little bit at a time) around that age too. She was driving me bonkers until she turned a year old and we switched her to a grain free food (Wellness CORE). Now she scarfs it down like there's no tomorrow. I think part of it was her growth spurts, and part of it was the taste of the food (she was on Wellness Super5 mix, which apparently isn't as tasty as CORE). You may have to battle with her until she's old enough for say, Blue Wilderness, which is also grain free and may be more palatable for her. 

I would stick with the 15 minute rule, though. It really helps to reinforce scheduled feeding (and then, of course, potty) times. 

How late do you feed her at night? Maybe she's just not hungry when she wakes up in the morning. You could try taking her for a long walk first and then feeding her, and see if she'll eat then. 

I also agree with JKlastsky - they'll eat differently as they go through growth spurts, so don't be too worried so long as she's not underweight or having problems. 

Good luck!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have never had picky eaters ) I have always fed twice a day ..

My young 70# female gets 2cups twice a day, my aussies who are around 40# get 1 cup twice a day...

My suggestions, (and many may not approve), maybe she just doesn't like the food if she is scarfing the floor for crumbs. I would try switching, (ask your local feed store for some samples) ..

Blue Buffalo is a good food, but there are many good foods out there that are within the same price range..

I also would not 'command' her to eat,


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions. 

She has not had a problem with BB. Just all of a sudden. My husband thinks maybe we should cut out the yogurt...maybe she isn't too found on the yogurt? There have been times I dropped a few pieces on ground while feeding her & she scarfs that down. So, maybe we will try excluding that. 

She is healthy otherwise. I just worry because she isn't the biggest GSD. She probably weighs in between 43-45 pounds. So, I worry when she skips a meal. I will keep messing around with the measurements until we find one that works for us. 

We feed her at 5 pm and she gets fed the next am at 7 am. So, she has plenty of time to muster up an appetite. The walk idea is a good idea, thanks!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a thought, but how much time is between the evening feeding and the morning one?


nvm, noticed you posted the times you feed when i was posting lol


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I've never had a picky eater at any age (just lucky I guess!) - at 5-6 months they should be off puppy food and fed twice a day. Kibble takes a LONG time to digest, and I think feeding one big meal puts a real burden on the digestive system. I feed raw and would never go back to dry, I've never seen a dog turn down a fresh meal. However if this is not for you, you might want to try adding a little cooked chicken or hamburger to your pup's food and see if this sparks some interest...........also make sure she is getting enough exercise.......


________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

